# bonita?



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

the chill made me remember last winter on the pensacola beach pier with ultra-light tackle. It was a blast....just wondering if anyones seen any of the little torpedoes flying around the beach yet:letsdrink


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

still too early for the boneheads to be here yet


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

a couple more weeks and they will be here, cant wait!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

They were thick in the pass today.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the replys fellas...i know it wont be long now till they are up and down the beach making my little stradic 2500 beg for mercy...last year for fun i took a shakespeare combo out there and melted it :doh to prove a point to my brother when he moved here with a trunk full of em...cant wait


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Haven't been seein em real thick yet. Just a few straglers.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

It truly is my favorite way of getting rid of junk reels. Can't wait for the run!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

They were everywhere just outside the destin pass on Sunday, very thick. Had a few green horns on the boat one of them never used a spinning reel before and they were catching them left and right.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

they are a blast on light tackle they just need to move in on the pier! i dont like waiting same with waiting for ling season


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

They were all over the place on sunday, about 2-3 miles off pensacola beach. We chased them for about an hour.


----------

